# the new  parallel boot



## wolffnx (Mar 10, 2021)

thanks for vermaden  and their useful posts

I decide to give a try

rc: implement parallel boot

I am like fish in the water 

the steps was this:

patch the kernel file /usr/src/libexec/rc/rc

then I added 
	
	



```
rc_parallel_start="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf
reboot
and for final step execute `rcorder -p /usr/local/etc/rc.c/dbus`

that's it rigth?


----------



## _martin (Mar 10, 2021)

Seems it got reverted? revert commit


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 10, 2021)




----------

